# Traveling with Grandchildren under 18



## ShowMetheWater (Nov 2, 2010)

This may have been covered previously but I can't seem to find a thread - sooo I'll start a new one  ....
My Grandchildren (under 18) will be coming to visit this summer and we plan on taking them on the tourist and not-so-tourist trips and sites ... should we have any additional paperwork from their parents in regards (knock on wood) emergencies or "responsable party"


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> additional paperwork from their parents 

Additional to what? Passport, visa and notarized permission from both parents


----------



## ShowMetheWater (Nov 2, 2010)

I realize passport and visas but thank you for the -
Notorized permission


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The children must have the notarized permission letters, from both birth parents, to cross international borders. The letters should specify dates, destinations and the identity of the responsible adults.


----------

